# Ghost rider vs Anime verses



## Taofizzle (Dec 5, 2010)

*Created this in the wrong section before so i moved it here*
What anime character from any verse can defeat ghost rider at his strongest. I was just curious as i know ghost rider is a beast. my suggestions would be:-
*Naraku(to evil to feel guuilt and can fly and miasma will probably melt GR
sasuno to seal him if he get a lucky chance(itachi)
goku(kamehameha and probably faster)
vegeta(final flash and probably faster)
vegito
kakashi(if he immediately use kamui if not he will be dead)
*

also ghost rider can't use penance stare on people incapable of feeling guilt right, and I am sure there are a lots of anime/manga bad guys that don't feel guilt. also doesn't he have to catch them which means he has to be faster than them(not sure).

if he his able to defeat all of them how will he do without penance stare.

Finally all his opponents will have info about his abilities.


----------



## Elite Ace (Dec 5, 2010)

Naraku, Itachi and Kakashi dies by HellFire. They have nothing to put him down. Susano doesnt work considering Ghost Rider has Soul Manipulation, but won't get hit by it.

Goku and Vegeta are questionable, but more than likely pull it off due to their speed advantage. They may lose if caught with Penance Stare.

Vegito speedblitz and kills him with Hand to Hand combat or Final Kamehameha.

As for Animeverses (should be mangaverses, we dont use anime) he can solo the HST, Fairy Tail and Yu Yu Hakusho. DB is above him and anything above DB is beyond his abilities.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 5, 2010)

Which Ghost Rider


There are *LOTS of em*


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Which Ghost Rider
> 
> 
> There are *LOTS of em*


shit, i didn't know there was that much ghost rider. isn't there a main one. I mean the main one. i one used in the comic and movies.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Dec 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Which Ghost Rider
> 
> 
> There are *LOTS of em*



Now THAT is a fucking army.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

GR at his strongest assrapes DBZverse, as he has the full power of Zarathos who is Skyfather level, and is also completely immortal


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Dec 5, 2010)

obviously haruka and noien
Z, the chousin, tenchi
Touma (if soulfucking doesnt work on him)
Gurran laggan
demonbane
NEO
Victorygreymon
Zeed

theres a big list


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 5, 2010)

"also ghost rider can't use penance stare on people incapable of feeling guilt right"
 They don't feel guilty till he uses it on them 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]JiwT-mGEzhE[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty much what it does, the people you listed get put down terribly if he has it.
Good or bad if you have hurt or killed anything it bites you back in the butt.
As for without the penance stare hellfire can burn them to their souls and put them down.
Ghostrider is Abstract they can't defeat him, becuase he will simply reform.
At least that is how I see it correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 5, 2010)

Slayers wins. Saint Seiya, and Bastard!! should be able to win (do manga feats count or are we using strictly anime?), and I think Sailor Moon can win too if they don't get caught with the Penance Stare.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 5, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> GR at his strongest assrapes DBZverse, as he has the full power of Zarathos who is Skyfather level, and is also completely immortal



Only Skyfather level? Huh, I assumed it'd be a bit higher than that.


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you telling me penance stare will work on someone like gohan, goku, superman, you get what i mean. what if you have only hurt animals or bad guys(not kill) or animals you eat. will it still work, if so then isn't that a very very very haxxxed and stupid ability.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> are youtelling me penance stare will work on some one like gohan, goku, superman you  get what i mean. what if you have only hurt animals. if it works even thoughyou only hurt bad guy(not kill) or animals you eat then isn't that a very very very haxxxed and stupid ability.



Of course it would. It even worked on Dr. Strange


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Doc Strange was even wary of GR's power IIRC


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, during the whole WWH event he said that when the Spirit of Vengeance fully possessed him he was unbeatable, and in fact he was beating WWH but didn't finish him off because he didn't judge him as guilty


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 5, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah, during the whole WWH event he said that when the Spirit of Vengeance fully possessed him he was unbeatable, and in fact he was beating WWH but didn't finish him off because he didn't judge him as guilty


so he can even defeat hulk. so his he invincible. who can defeat this guy prime super, odin, thor. so who is the weakest person that can defeat him. of cause they will not be weak if they can defeat him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

You asked for him at his strongest, and there you go. You'd need at least a Skyfather level entity to beat him.


----------



## randomsurfer (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't understand how Ghost rider can beat Galactus with his penence stare when the being who gave him this power is weaker than galactus himself.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 5, 2010)

Taofizzle said:


> so he can even defeat hulk. so his he invincible. who can defeat this guy prime super, odin, thor. so who is the weakest person that can defeat him. of cause they will not be weak if they can defeat him.



Why do you sound so unsatisfied?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> I don't understand how Ghost rider can beat Galactus with his penence stare when the being who gave him this power is weaker than galactus himself.



He can't. The cartoon isn't canon and that never happened in the comics, and I wish people would stop posting it in GR threads but they never do.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 5, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> I don't understand how Ghost rider can beat Galactus with his penence stare when the being who gave him this power is weaker than galactus himself.


It's a cartoon.

Also, TOAA gave GR his powers.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 5, 2010)

^didn't mephisto gave gr powers?


----------



## Taofizzle (Dec 5, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Why do you sound so unsatisfied?


cause I never thought he was that strong. I am shocked.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 5, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> ^didn't mephisto gave gr powers?


No, Mephisto bonded Jonny Blaze to Zarathos, who is the spirit of vengeance for heaven.


----------

